# Electronic hum or electric motor noise when braking at low speed



## Aeroman (Apr 4, 2012)

My new Cruze makes a high pitched noise like a small electric motor or electronic hum for a second or so when the brakes are applied or released while making parkng manuevers. It is an automatic transmission, 1.4 turbo Cruze. I've read several postings regarding this noise. It's not very loud, and the radio and the heater/ac fan has to be turned down to hear it. One post says it is the anti-lock brake self check and does it when the car is first started. I don't think this is it because I hear the noise while parking long after the car is warmed up. Another post says that the vacuum system for the brakes has an electric motor that provides additional boost. I don't think this is it because the noise is made upon brake application AND release. Another post says it is an electric motor that puts the automatic into neutral when applying brakes at low speeds, and back into drive upon brake release. This seems plausable, but I would like to know for sure. Another post says this noise is normal, and they all make it. I have nothing else wrong with this car so it will be a while before I see the Chevy service manager. Before I talk to him I would like to know if EVERYONE else with an automatic 1.4 hears this noise too. I'd also like to know if anyone else has talked to a Chevy service representative and really knows for SURE what this noise is. I really like this car, and this is the only thing that bugs me because I don't know for sure what it is. If it is normal noise and a characteristic of the car....shame on GM for not using some type of sound insulation to silence it. They did a pretty good job on the rest of the car. 

Thanks to all responders in advance,
Aeroman


----------



## ecw73 (Mar 17, 2011)

I hear that too. Sometimes it's louder than others (it sometimes sound like a tone rather than a electric humming noise) so I'm thinking something may not be quite right. I'm interested in what others have experienced also.


----------



## ecw73 (Mar 17, 2011)

Bump


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

Hmm. A noise while braking I have noticed sounds like the drums catching every half rotation or so, only at low speed, and only while applying brakes. 

Sound familiar or do I need to start a thread on this. 

Sent from my HTC Incredible 2.


----------



## jgweb2000 (Oct 11, 2011)

The sound is the electric assisted braking system in your vehicle. The engine doesn't have the power to turn all the accessories and make the car drive well.

Its perfectly normal, and it lets me put the clutch in and turn off my car as I roll into parking spots and not worry about losing my brakes as I pull up.

Jgweb2000


----------



## budy (May 11, 2012)

*nois while braking*

Hellow I just got a 2012 eco Cruze about 3 weeks ago. I started hearing the noise about a week after i got it. To me it sonds like something rubbing every rotation or like my son descriptions of a square gun shooting or an old spring sound. To my friend it sounds like the noise is saying "Wrench" over and over. I did take it back to the dealer and the mechanic said it was something to do with the brake fluids and hydrolic pumping to the breaks. Said there was no fix at this time, they checked for bulletins or updates. Until GM puts a recall out to fix the problem i would have to deal with it. Well i spoke with someone else at the dealer ship and hes gonna look into it more. I will update


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

budy said:


> Hellow I just got a 2012 eco Cruze about 3 weeks ago. I started hearing the noise about a week after i got it. To me it sonds like something rubbing every rotation or like my son descriptions of a square gun shooting or an old spring sound. To my friend it sounds like the noise is saying "Wrench" over and over. I did take it back to the dealer and the mechanic said it was something to do with the brake fluids and hydrolic pumping to the breaks. Said there was no fix at this time, they checked for bulletins or updates. Until GM puts a recall out to fix the problem i would have to deal with it. Well i spoke with someone else at the dealer ship and hes gonna look into it more. I will update




budy,
I would like to congratulate you on the purchase of your new Cruze! I would like to look into your issues for you. Can you please send me a PM with your name, address, VIN, current mileage and the name of your dealer? I look forward to hearing back from you as well as assisting you.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Christrit (Jun 23, 2012)

Any confirmation on exactly what this issue is? This happens on mine as well, but I noticed it when the vehicle was in park, and the engine off (but key on)...
Whenever I press the brake I hear this electric motor/pump sound under the hood, and it's quite loud... I have not seen my dealer yet, Just picked up the car
yesterday and have an appointment to return monday for paperwork stuff...

2012 Cruze LT


----------



## GoldenCruze (Dec 18, 2011)

Definitely not a motor on the transmission putting it in and out of neutral because that happens instantly! Most likely a solenoid switch there. And yes, the power assit on these brakes is electric. There isn't the vacumn booster on the master brake cylinder in these cars.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Christrit said:


> Any confirmation on exactly what this issue is? This happens on mine as well, but I noticed it when the vehicle was in park, and the engine off (but key on)...
> Whenever I press the brake I hear this electric motor/pump sound under the hood, and it's quite loud... I have not seen my dealer yet, Just picked up the car
> yesterday and have an appointment to return monday for paperwork stuff...
> 
> 2012 Cruze LT




Christrit,
I would like you to keep me posted on the outcome of your appointment with your dealer. If you have any questions please feel free to contact me.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------

